# 2015 1.4L Turbo and Honest Clarification



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

More than likely the intake manifold was the original problem. The check valve inside tends to break off and puts too much pressure in the crankcase which makes oil leak out everywhere. More than likely you just need to install (or have someone install) this PCV fix kit and you don't need to replace the intake manifold.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yup agreed the kit works well.. Mine has bee installed for 30,000 miles now. It will take you 3 to 4 hours to install.

Remove the corrugated hose from the top of the inlet manifold and look down, you should see the little rubber flap valve.. Except you probably won't because it has disappeared and has been sucked into the engine! The valve kit fixes the issue and avoids replacing the $300 manifold with the same POS inlet manifold.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

`As stated above, the orange nipple in the intake manifold either falls out or is so contaminated it quits working (which is not covered by the extended warranty). This ends up blowing the vacuum regulator diaphragm in the valve cover (which is covered by the 2015 extended warranty). If you continue to drive in this condition, the unregulated boost starts to blow the CPASV seals, the front crank seal, the oil pan gasket and many other places. If you fix only some of this piece meal you run the risk of having to re do those portions again.

1. 2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained
2. GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits
3. How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold
4. How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)
5. How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals
6. How-To: 1.4L Gen 1 front crankshaft seal replacement
7. How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V1 Install
8. How-To: Install DDMWorks Throttle Body Spacer 1.4L Turbo
9. How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install
10. Go to Cruzekits.com and send a message stating you want to purchase the V3 kit if you are not going to add a boost gauge.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok so I am back... seeking more advice. I took my cruze to another mechanic and they ended up replacing the EVAPORATIVE CANISTER PURGE SOLENOID. Also noted that the orange nipple was still in tact but suggested intake be replaced. Oh and a leak at the back of the water outlet. After that I have no doubt and plan on buying the fix kit #2 in the next week. Do I need to buy a new intake manifold too? Or do I just need the fix kit? I am having the water outlet replaced next week as well. Any thoughts?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

No need to buy a new manifold, see this post:
https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/how-to-gm-1-4l-luv-luj-pcv-fix-kit-v2-install.230266/
I did a few already, in a very similar way as XtremeRevolution and you can see the results below..


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> No need to buy a new manifold, see this post:
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/how-to-gm-1-4l-luv-luj-pcv-fix-kit-v2-install.230266/
> I did a few already, in a very similar way as XtremeRevolution and you can see the results below..


Thank you. I had finally found somewhere after I posted that I didn't need to buy a new one. The reassurance is appreciated! I am going to do this myself so its all up in the air. I am sure as I get closer to the day I do this I will be back asking questions.


----------



## DM99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Did you check if you have any manufacture warranty on that PCV ? Chevy dealers should be replacing that valve cover for free along with any other damage it caused.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

DM99 said:


> Did you check if you have any manufacture warranty on that PCV ? Chevy dealers should be replacing that valve cover for free along with any other damage it caused.


I actually had it at the Chevy dealer before I had another business do it. Chevy wanted to Replace the Cam Shaft Cover and Intake Manifold for $730. Not covered. So I went and got a 2nd opinion. With the 2nd opinion I spent 300 for the purge valve solenoid replacement. Tuesday I am having the water casing leak replaced. And decided that the fix 2 kit is what I am doing over replacing the intake.
When I first bought the car I had the 2nd opinion replace the valve cover gasket and oil coolant gasket. I didnt think they would cover any of that so I paid another 700 out of pocket.


----------



## DM99 (Jul 21, 2019)

DM99 said:


> Did you check if you have any manufacture warranty on that PCV ? Chevy dealers should be replacing that valve cover for free along with any other damage it caused.
> If the dealer is giving you the run around look up you vin for the extended coverage, and call Chevy Customer Service directly they may be able to get you hooked up with the appointment. Do not do the PCV fix with the intake until after you have you car worked on at the dealer under that extended warranty. When they do the work tell them you want the replaced parts - that way if you get the manifold replaced you can do the kit on that one. If they see the pcv kit installed prior they will consider it a modification and


I think you should call Chevy customer services the cam cover and the intake manifold should be covered under the extended warranty


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

DM99 said:


> I think you should call Chevy customer services the cam cover and the intake manifold should be covered under the extended warranty


When I took it to the Chevy Dealer they said those both needed to be replaced. And it wasnt covered under anything so I needed to pay the $700+. I just want my car to run like a good car should. Its like I cant win here... always something and never a straight answer or the same answer from 2 people. Well cept on this forum.


----------

